# Possible buy - hunter jumper - would you buy/lease either of these?



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Lyric looks like he's constantly behind the rider's leg. He looks like he might take a mack truck to make him move forward. That rider is working twice as hard as he is. Probably take a lot of training the get him forward and adjustable. 

Mavis looks a lot more forward and semi-interested in what her rider is asking. She's above the bit qute a lot, but looks like it could be quickly worked out with more consistent training. I like how she goes over the trot poles. She seems a lot more interested in what she's doing than Lyric. He's just going along for the ride. 

In the pics, Lyric's front pasterns look a little long. Love Mavis. I vote for the chick.


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

First of all, are you looking for a hunter or a jumper? While those two disciplines are usually linked together, there is a big difference between the two and a horse that is suitable for one isn't necessarily suitable for the other. Also, what is your skill level?

Lyric looks like more of a hunter to me. She's a cute mover! And will do well in the average undersaddle class. She also uses her body quite well free jumping. So I see the most potential in her. However, if she's a little green and you are not very experienced, I would say pass and keep searching. I'm a firm believer that beginners should start off with solidly trained horses. If you are an experienced rider, disregard my last sentence!
Lyric looks ok. He seems a little short strided to me and doesn't really carry himself like a hunter. To me he looks more like an equitation horse, possibly a veteren jumper. I'm honestly not that impressed with him. Plus he's 16 which is about the age when lots of horses start showing some of their age and value begins to decrease. But if he's the bombproof type that's been there and done that and can teach someone how to get around a course and that's what you need? Then great! I'd say him!


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

Lyric is... ehhhh. He is really short strided and doesn't use himself that great on the flat or over fences. He seems bored, hard sided, and not at all senstive. He doesn't have good knees over fences either

Mavis is cute! she is a decent mover and has a CUTE free jump. Decent under saddle, but will be nice with some work. Between these two, Mavis wins hand down.


----------



## AussieDaisyGirl (May 21, 2009)

I'm an ok rider. Competed Novice in Australia. I'm looking more for a jumper/eventer. The lady selling them admits Mavis still needs work but has potential (don't all horses?).

Mavis is currently my favourite. I like that she's young but that she's matured solidly. From what I can tell she seems well bred, well built.


----------



## juju (Oct 8, 2008)

After watching the videos the main question is what do you want to do? Lyrics seem like an older been there done that sort of horse. I cant say that i love his movements at all and his jump is okay. He would be much better as a beginner horse for someone who is just beginning to show. Mavis looks like an awesome project horse who could be nice with work. She has nice movements and just needs work. Also has a really cute jump. 

It is really up to what you are looking for. Do you want a horse that can take you are around the block? Do you want a horse to teach and eventually have a really nice show horse? It is also up to your experience and your discipline. How long have you been riding? What do you want the horse for?


----------



## AussieDaisyGirl (May 21, 2009)

I've been riding for 20 years, competing for 15. Mostly showjumping and eventing. I would prefer a horse that has growth.


----------



## LiveToJump (Jun 19, 2009)

I completely agree with Juju. I think if your looking for a project type of horse, that Mavis is the correct horse.

Lyric looks very heavy and I don't like his gaits very much. For a horse that is supposedly schooling 4' I would imagine he would have to have more of an engine than what he's got. I really don't see him as a 4' level horse, not the way he carries himself, the way he jumps, or the way he moves. When I competed 4', it was with a Thoroughbred that definitely had the horsepower behind him to get over them. I don't see that in this horse.

Mavis, all the way. Very cute, very willing, and SUPER honest to the fence with such little training. Very much appears to love the job.


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

upnover said:


> First of all, are you looking for a hunter or a jumper? While those two disciplines are usually linked together, there is a big difference between the two and a horse that is suitable for one isn't necessarily suitable for the other. Also, what is your skill level?
> 
> Lyric looks like more of a hunter to me. She's a cute mover! And will do well in the average undersaddle class. She also uses her body quite well free jumping. So I see the most potential in her. However, if she's a little green and you are not very experienced, I would say pass and keep searching. I'm a firm believer that beginners should start off with solidly trained horses. If you are an experienced rider, disregard my last sentence!
> Lyric looks ok. He seems a little short strided to me and doesn't really carry himself like a hunter. To me he looks more like an equitation horse, possibly a veteren jumper. I'm honestly not that impressed with him. Plus he's 16 which is about the age when lots of horses start showing some of their age and value begins to decrease. But if he's the bombproof type that's been there and done that and can teach someone how to get around a course and that's what you need? Then great! I'd say him!



i just reread my post. i meant to say MAVIS looks like a hunter to me! (first horse i talk about) the second horse i talk about was lyric.  sorry if there was confusion.


----------



## AussieDaisyGirl (May 21, 2009)

LOL Juju I figured as much.

I'm going to go ride her this week.


----------



## IrishRider (Aug 7, 2008)

Am I the only one that is a bit concerned that none of the videos of Mavis had her cantering? Have you seen her canter? She is very cute though and I like her trot.


----------



## AussieDaisyGirl (May 21, 2009)

She just sent me one of her cantering and being ridden over a jump:


----------



## Gillian (Aug 2, 2008)

I really really like Mavis. Good luck!
:]


----------



## IrishRider (Aug 7, 2008)

Cute! I like her.


----------



## jody111 (May 14, 2008)

Mavis!!!!


----------



## Madztheflip (Aug 4, 2009)

Lyric doesn't look too into it. He's gorgeous, but it looks like you're trying harder than him. 

Mavis, however, looks much more excited to be training.  

The difference between the two, may be that Lyric has been training longer, and he's just more relaxed, but I doubt it, because Mavis looks relaxed as well.

Lyric has very long and beautiful strides. I'm impressed.

And Mavis's trot is wonderful!


----------



## kerplop (Sep 22, 2008)

Mavis, Mavis, Mavis!

Lyric is just... blahh to me. Maybe it's the way she's being ridden, but I'm not impressed at all.

Mavis on the other hand looks like she has lots of potential. She looks like she's naturally using lots of her back when she's trotting, so if you were to actually ASK her to lift her back I'm sure she'd be gorgeous. Love that canter too.


----------

